# bumblebee breeding



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

At what age do bumblebees start to call and breed?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello,

this information can be found in numerous places around the forum. 

Please take a look at the Care Sheets section or use the search function.

Here is the caresheet for Dendrobates leucomelas (aka: the bumblebee poison dart frog):
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html


----------

